# Anyone have a Food Dehydrator?



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm thinking of getting a food dehydrator - does anyone have one?

I usually boil up chicken breast, then slice it as thin as I can, then bake the slices in the oven until a little chewy/crunchy, for the pups. They LOVE it! I'm thinking if I get a dehydrator, I could try this with chicken, sweet potato, and also some fruits?

Anyone use one??

Thanks all


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes, I do, and I like it very much. I have used it to dry fruit and to make beef jerky (which is the BEST in the world!) . 

Never used it for dog treats/food if that is what you are interested in. 

Anyway, the one I have is a 5 rack (shelves) unit and the brand is American Harvester. I have had it for 7 or 8 years, so I don't know if they are still in business, or what models they have available now, but this one works very well for me.

Cyndi


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks Cyndi - can you tell me how long it normally takes for say, beef jerky? Is it like an 'over-night' type process??


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Jan 8 2009, 07:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701895


> I'm thinking of getting a food dehydrator - does anyone have one?
> 
> I usually boil up chicken breast, then slice it as thin as I can, then bake the slices in the oven until a little chewy/crunchy, for the pups. They LOVE it! I'm thinking if I get a dehydrator, I could try this with chicken, sweet potato, and also some fruits?
> 
> ...



That's a good idea!!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Jan 8 2009, 10:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701914


> Yes, I do, and I like it very much. I have used it to dry fruit and to make beef jerky (which is the BEST in the world!) .
> 
> Never used it for dog treats/food if that is what you are interested in.
> 
> ...


How many watts is it?? And do you know the model???? I've been looking at dehydrators as well. It is getting expensive to buy treats that the kids love...........like $11.99 for a pound of turkey breast from Petco. Something they all love but with five fluffs, it is killing my pocket book.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I was thinking about getting one, too.....except I have very little cupboard/countertop room. Are they big? Does it take a long time? What temp ranges do they have? Why not use my oven? Any more info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have one that I got as a Christmas gift over 10 years ago; it was an "as seen on TV" type of one. lol

It works fine, but it takes a long time...a day for some items, and if you're doing jerky or something like that, I think it takes 2-3 days probably.

I've hardly used it, but it does get the job done.


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

I got the Nesco American Harvest dehydrator from Walmart a couple months ago. I love it! I cut raw chicken into thin strips and dry overnight or for about 10 hours or so probably. I go more by how the chicken looks, not how long it's been in there. I store the jerky in ziploc bags in the freezer since it hasn't been salted or cured, just to be safe. My 3 love the jerky!! I like it too, because I know it's just chicken and not who knows what from China. It is a little noisy though, but not too bad.


Rita


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't have a dehydrator but use my oven to make jerky for the twirps. I cook the chicken breasts first.. then slice thin and place on cookie sheet and into the oven at lowest temp ( abt 150 degrees). 
My friend said she uses her oven at low temp to dehydrate apple slices for her pooch then freezes them. Her pooches seem to prefer the dehydrated apple to the reg. LOL . I don't know how long it takes though.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (Morkie4 @ Jan 8 2009, 09:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701921


> QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Jan 8 2009, 10:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701914





> Yes, I do, and I like it very much. I have used it to dry fruit and to make beef jerky (which is the BEST in the world!) .
> 
> Never used it for dog treats/food if that is what you are interested in.
> 
> ...


How many watts is it?? And do you know the model???? I've been looking at dehydrators as well. It is getting expensive to buy treats that the kids love...........like $11.99 for a pound of turkey breast from Petco. Something they all love but with five fluffs, it is killing my pocket book.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I got mine several years ago, but it is an American Harvest/Snackmaster Dehydrator 2400 FD-50. It is 550 Watts. It has a circulating fan and 4 circular trays (sorry, not five as I stated earlier). You cannot adjust the temperature but it says it ranges from 95 F (35 C) to 145 F (65 C). It really does work great, although with the prices of beef these days I have not used it in a while.  No wonder beef jerky is so expensive to buy: takes a lot of meat to shrink down to so little! I guess I should try to do the chicken for Midis, but I just buy cheap chicken (legs/thighs marked down for quick sale) boil them with no salt and then cut them up into little pieces and freeze in snack-size bags for his treats. I'm sure he'd love the dried, too.

Cyndi


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jan 9 2009, 07:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702437


> I don't have a dehydrator but use my oven to make jerky for the twirps.[/B]


Twirps? Did you say Twirps? I dunno, those are the cutest Twirps I've ever seen. Though I've heard that Twirps usually don't get people to dehydrate chicken for them. :HistericalSmiley: They must be _spoiled_ Twirps lol.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the info! My oven's lowest temp setting is 190, so maybe we do need a dehydrator one of these days.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Jan 9 2009, 07:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702455


> QUOTE (Morkie4 @ Jan 8 2009, 09:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701921





> QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Jan 8 2009, 10:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701914





> Yes, I do, and I like it very much. I have used it to dry fruit and to make beef jerky (which is the BEST in the world!) .
> 
> Never used it for dog treats/food if that is what you are interested in.
> 
> ...


How many watts is it?? And do you know the model???? I've been looking at dehydrators as well. It is getting expensive to buy treats that the kids love...........like $11.99 for a pound of turkey breast from Petco. Something they all love but with five fluffs, it is killing my pocket book.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I got mine several years ago, but it is an American Harvest/Snackmaster Dehydrator 2400 FD-50. It is 550 Watts. It has a circulating fan and 4 circular trays (sorry, not five as I stated earlier). You cannot adjust the temperature but it says it ranges from 95 F (35 C) to 145 F (65 C). It really does work great, although with the prices of beef these days I have not used it in a while.  No wonder beef jerky is so expensive to buy: takes a lot of meat to shrink down to so little! I guess I should try to do the chicken for Midis, but I just buy cheap chicken (legs/thighs marked down for quick sale) boil them with no salt and then cut them up into little pieces and freeze in snack-size bags for his treats. I'm sure he'd love the dried, too.

Cyndi
[/B][/QUOTE]

How large is the dehydrator? I don't have a lot of counter space, and am wondering if it would take up a lot of cabinet space if it is stored when not being used. Are they expensive? Sounds like it would be good to use, but I, like you, boil chicken for Gracie and freeze it. I am a sucker for stuff like this, and don't mind getting it, but do have to think about where I can put it! 

Kerry


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Jan 10 2009, 04:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702622


> How large is the dehydrator? I don't have a lot of counter space, and am wondering if it would take up a lot of cabinet space if it is stored when not being used. Are they expensive? Sounds like it would be good to use, but I, like you, boil chicken for Gracie and freeze it. I am a sucker for stuff like this, and don't mind getting it, but do have to think about where I can put it!
> 
> Kerry[/B]



yes, good point ... I have zero cupboard space, and very little counter space .... but I still want one! LOL

The one I am looking at is around $70 - this is the one I am looking at: Food Dehydrator


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

For Christmas my daughter gave me the Nesco American Harvest Snackmaster dehydrator. She knew I wanted one to make treats for the girls. I haven't used it yet. I think I'm a little afraid of it - I don't want to make something and get the girls sick. 

From an above post I'm wondering - after I dehydrate, say, sweet potatoes or chicken I store it in the freezer? How long can the dehydrated food be left out before freezing? I also have a little gadget that sucks the air out of the ziplock bags so I'll be storing the treats in those.

Thanks!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What a good idea! I have a dehydrate feature on my oven & I've never used it. Unfortunately this oven is in MA & I'm in FL right now. I'll try it in the spring. I didn't know you should freeze dehydrated food. If you buy it you don't freeze it. Why do you freeze it?


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

I've never dehydrated anything, but I feel sure you would need to freeze it since there are no preservatives added if you do it at home. I imagine all the pre-packaged ones have preservatives added.

I have been looking at the Nesco American Harvest dehydrators. They are priced OK, and not too big, approx. 13" diameter. I like them because the heat and fan is at the top of the unit. If the heat source and fan is at the bottom, it seems the juices sometimes drop down on them, which probably isn't a good thing. They seem to come with either 4-5 trays, but trays can be added up to 12 total. They have several different models and wattages, so I need to decide which I need. I usually end up buying "more than I need" and am trying to control that this time by waiting!  Help!

I'm getting excited about playing around with this to see if I can make some mouth-watering treats for my Gracie (and for me too, maybe???) :thumbsup:


----------



## ThatBrunette (Jun 14, 2012)

I found this topic while I was searching for treat ideas. We have a few more weeks of obedience training and new treats seemed like a good idea.

So, is anyone still using their dehydrators? Any new recipes? 

I gave Harley some cooked sweet potato tonight and she LOVED it. I was wondering if anyone had tried dehydrating blobs of cooked sweet potato. Would that concentrate the flavor and sugars? 

Off to hunt for the dehydrator in the garage...


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I use my dehydratrator on a weekly basis. My three pups only get homemade treats. Mostly I make chicken jerky, but recently started making some beef, too. They love them both. Sometimes I marinate boneless, skinless chicken breast in EVOO and lemon juice overnight before slicing thin, and sometimes I just dry it plain. Recently I found some beef sliced thin for stir fry and dehydrated it.

When Paxton was in obedience class, my chicken treats was all he would take. The instructor thought he would take hers, but he just turned his nose up!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I had one. It was very big. I hardly used it and gave or threw it away at some point. I would think you can use your oven at a low temp for the same results, without having to make space for a really big piece of plastic. Cookie sheets with racks in the lowest oven setting should do the job. I liked the idea, I did not like the appliance.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love my dehydrator! Trying to dehydrator in the oven can be difficult because the temperature isn't consistent. You have to be very careful especially with meat/chicken that it is evenly dehydrated so there is no chance for bacteria to grow.

Bailey only get dehydrated treats now.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Excuse me, I shouldn't even say anything as I do not need to provide special treats for my crew. Sometimes they get a bite of what I am eating, but they are such little piggies they will dance, roll over, play dead...anything just for a morsel of their regular kibble. So...everybody, don't listen to me. A green bean, a bite of cantaloupe, a tiny piece of tuna...that's all I need, but I don't even need that, all I need is ordinary kibble. So, I think you should not listen to anything I have to say, because I do not understand needing special treats. Am I fortunate to have little piggies or am I missing something?


----------



## ThatBrunette (Jun 14, 2012)

Madison's Mom said:


> I use my dehydratrator on a weekly basis. My three pups only get homemade treats. Mostly I make chicken jerky, but recently started making some beef, too. They love them both. Sometimes I marinate boneless, skinless chicken breast in EVOO and lemon juice overnight before slicing thin, and sometimes I just dry it plain. Recently I found some beef sliced thin for stir fry and dehydrated it.
> 
> When Paxton was in obedience class, my chicken treats was all he would take. The instructor thought he would take hers, but he just turned his nose up!


Do you put the meat in raw? 

I wouldn't have thought to use lemon. I may have to give it a try. I was goign to take out some chicken for human dinner tonight so, I'll just take out an extra piece. 

The other dogs in our obedience class get Milk-Bone looking crunchy treats. Harley spits them out. I've been using lunch meat, melon or cooked carrots. Yes, she still has to eat her kibble.


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

I have been thinking, has anyone tried to use the raw (unbreaded) chicken tenders? I just thought that it would be easier, to use a meat tenderizer to flatten them out some ( as thin as you like) then dehydrate them. I am one of those people whom cut themselves alot when cutting up raw chicken... lucky me... I thought it would also save time as you dont have to partly freeze them first before cutting them. Also with the sweet potatos do you first cook them before dehyrating them or just slice them thin and put them through the cooker ( after peeling and washing of course)


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I have used the tenders. The thing I don't like about them is that vein thing in them. It grosses me out! I slice the breasts across the grain pretty thin, but don't find it necessary to partially freeze the breasts before slicing.

I did some sweet potatoes last week and just sliced them raw on my mandolin slicer. Madison liked them...the other two, not so much. They were real crispy at first, but then got pretty soft. I'm not sure I'll make them again.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Ok I did not read the whole tread. I love my dog to pieces but I would not buy a dehydrator just for him. I really don't see the purpose of that thing. Not for me and not for my dog. But that's me. If you like it and use it, good for you.


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

I have one that was given as a gift many years ago. My family loves home made beef jerky. so the whole dog treat thing is just an added plus. the little vein thing dont bother me. so i figure i will try them out on my sisters maltese to see if they like them before i get my little one


----------

